# Aerial shots of Recife, PE - Brazil



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Aerial shots of Recife, PE - Brazil*










Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recife

_Recife (Portuguese for reef) is the 5th largest Metropolitan area in Brazil with 3,768,902 inhabitants, the largest metropolitan area of the North/Northeast Regions, the 4th largest metropolitan influence area in Brazil, and the capital of the state of Pernambuco. The population of the city proper was 1,561,659 in 2009. Recife is located where the Beberibe River meets the Capibaribe River to flow into the Atlantic Ocean. It is a major port on the Atlantic Ocean. The name Recife means "reef" in Portuguese, in allusion to the coral reefs that are present by the city's shores. The many rivers, small islands and over 50 bridges found in Recife city center characterize its geography and gives it the moniker of the "Brazilian Venice."_











Photos' Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1033667



felipe8877 said:


> Fotos de Minha Autoria , Felipe Wanderley
> 
> Sobrevoo Realizado em Abril de 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Recife looks awesome! Beautiful beaches, landscapes, etc.  

Thanks for posting:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Aerial photos of Recife are really awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Recife seems to be very friendly, I like very much those thin high-rises near the beach
awesome


----------



## rulo_92r (Oct 21, 2009)

The first picture is amazing..

Looks like a very beautiful city


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice city and those areas with the highrises fronting the beach
are really great.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

beautiful.


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great pics :cheers:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

It is a beautiful and promising city !


----------

